# Pixma Pro 100 for $12



## Hillsilly (Aug 15, 2015)

Over on a Fuji site, they've managed to get a special promo code for the Pixma Pro 100 at B&H.

The printer is normally $400, if you use the promo code, it lowers the price to $300. There is a mail in rebate of $250, bringing the net cost to $50. They're throwing in $38 in free paper, giving a net printer price of $12.

Check it out:-

http://www.fujix-forum.com/index.php?/topic/44252-hu-canon-pro-100-pixma-wireless-printer-about-12/page-2


----------



## distant.star (Aug 15, 2015)

.
The pusher man.

If you're getting into this, better be sure you want to make a commitment to constant printing. A complete ink refill is around $114. The free paper doesn't last forever, and good paper isn't cheap. If you only print infrequently, the nozzles have to be cleared when you turn it on -- using ink for that purpose instead of coloring paper.

Not disparaging the deal -- just know what you're getting into.

https://youtu.be/3XqyGoE2Q4Y


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

I think your math is messed up. How much cash is paid out of your pocket? More than $12 I'd bet.

There are always free printer, paper, and software deals with new camera purchases. 

Printer makers want to sell or even give away printers. Selling the ink is where the money is. Those new printers just have enough ink in them to prime the heads and print a few sheets. Then, you will have to start forking over big $$ for more ink.

I've spent several thousand dollars on printer ink over the past 5 or 6 years. most of it goes to waste during head cleaning.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 16, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Those new printers just have enough ink in them to prime the heads and print a few sheets. Then, you will have to start forking over big $$ for more ink.



Why do you persist in this myth? Every time printers and ink comes up you repeat this false information. And each time someone has to call you on it. Cartridges supplied with new printers have the same amount of ink, sometimes more (to account for initial charging) as replacement cartridges. That's the fact, not some myth from the distant past.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

distant.star said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Those new printers just have enough ink in them to prime the heads and print a few sheets. Then, you will have to start forking over big $$ for more ink.
> ...



Because its not a myth. 

HP admits to supplying special setup cartridges which supply about the same number of prints (about meaning less in this case). Its on their website.

Many new printers use Starter or trial cartridges or low capacity cartridges with less ink. While not all printers do this, its still a big issue for many to find that they only get a few prints just because a huge amount of ink is consumed when setting up a printer.

Can you tell me which printers ship with larger capacity inks? I am not aware of any, but there could be some commercial $50,000 models.

BTW, HP states this right on the printer box. 

Epson is said to use regular cartridges, but they sell two levels of cartridges, one is partially filled, and a "high capacity" version is fully filled. Guess which comes in a new Epson. Canon also does this with some printers. 

My new HP LaserJet came with a standard capacity cartridge which is only partially filled. You can buy these, but the cost per page is much higher, so in practice people purchase the X version that is full.

This practice goes back to the old days of ribbon printers where they were shipped with partially full spools of ribbon.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/printer/canon_pro-1.html

Even if a full cartridge is shipped, at this NL review states, it can use a lot of ink to charge a printer.

The ink system splits the carts either side of the printer. With the ink lines and sub ink tank to be charged, expect a noticeable (20-30%) drop in levels when setting up a brand new inkjet printer.


https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090917102130AAjcY0Q

http://ask-leo.com/whats_a_starter_capacity_cartridge_for_a_printer.html

http://printforever.blogspot.com/2009/02/hps-newest-rip-off-starter-cartridge.html

http://freedomtoprint.com/2009/12/17/review-the-myth-of-the-epson-starter-cartridge/


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 16, 2015)

Epson ship 'starter', low capacity, cartridges with their printers. The 4900 gets a set of 80ml ones compared to the regular 200ml.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/738107-REG/Epson_SP4900HDR_Stylus_Pro_4900_Inkjet.html

And in the new P800, a very cheeky 64ml instead of the regular 80ml.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=1140436&gclid=CK-D7JnprMcCFYsRHwod3BIP5w&is=REG&m=Y&Q=&A=details

That is not a lie or a rumour, or a myth from the distant past.


----------



## Hillsilly (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi only posted this because I have one which I picked up early last year when there was a similar deal. I like it and I would have thought that there would be other people here looking at Canon printers, too.

FWIW, I got through about 2/3rds of the 50 pack of the 13"x19" paper before I started having to replace some toners. But I do have a preference for black and white, and they were the first toners to go. If I had stuck with colour, I would have got through most of the pack. So think of the initial set of toners generally lasting for almost 100 8x12" photos. I only print about once per month and part of my reasoning for going with a dye based printer is that I wanted something that produced vibrant images for competition entries and which wouldn't die if I left it sitting around for weeks on end. My Canon printer has performed flawlessly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 16, 2015)

In the past, I find buyers stripping printers of ink and the print head, then selling them separately on ebay.

However, you do not get a rebate in cash, but a prepaid cash card that has a monthly fee deducted from the balance starting after a few months. As long as you use it up, that's no issue. I always used my cards up at Costco in a month, but Costco will soon stop accepting Amex.


I just checked ebay, and the number of sellers parting out new pro-100 printers is amazing.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R5.TR11.TRC1.A0.H1.Xcanon+pro+100.TRS0&_nkw=canon+pro+100+print+head&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Printhead-for-Canon-Pixma-PRO-100-Printer-QY6-0084-Print-Head-Inkjet-Ink-/281770207091?hash=item419ad02773

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-CLI-42C-Cyan-Ink-Cartridge-GENUINE-NEW-For-Pro-100-Printer-/321791721831?hash=item4aec480167


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 2, 2015)

*Thoughts on ink jet printers*

I was going to post a question asking what people have managed to sell their unwanted Pixma Pro 100s for. I see them here on Craigslist all the time, but I don't know what people are getting for them. Is it even worth buying the combination deals if you don't want the printer?

Personally, I've about had it with ink jet printing. I won't list all the problems here, since you know them as well as I do. For any serious personal printing, I now use a lab called Blue Cube Imaging that does fantastic work at what I consider a great price - far less than it would cost me to replicate with my 9000 class Canon printer and color correcting software/hardware. My clients can order prints through my web site hosted on Zenfolio.

I only try to make serious prints when I'm feeling masochistic. However it does print nice Google Maps when I don't feel like listening to the GPS lady on my phone. 

When my stash of ink runs out, I will probably junk this printer and sell the spare print head I keep as a backup.


----------



## mrzero (Sep 2, 2015)

I got a Pro 100 in a bundle deal for a net of $30 or $40 including 50 sheets of Canon 13x19 paper. It came with full ink cartridges. I didn't burn more than a print or two in setup. Then I printed a test 8x10 straight out of camera. It was beautiful. I promptly got distracted and let it sit for nearly a year, turned off. I booted it up, had to reboot it because of an error light, and then printed a couple more 8x10s straight out of camera. If there was head cleaning going on, I don't remember it. The prints looked great, just like the first day. I also bought 10 packs of Canon 8x10 paper for the price of 1 from Canon USA direct. They frequently run sales on ink as well, you just have to watch for them. If you're smart about it, you can make plenty of your own mid- and large-format prints on decent paper for relatively cheap. I may get a second one in a bundle if the deal nets me something else that I want, use the ink when I need it, and keep the print head and the second printer for parts.


----------



## kaswindell (Nov 26, 2015)

I picked up a Pixma Pro-100/paper combo about a year ago knowing full well that the reason that the printer was practically free was to get me to but more ink and paper in the future. I delayed setting it up for many months, until I was finally fed up with the results and cost of printing at the local photo shop. Thus far I have been happy with it.


----------

